# New shower soap at MVC resorts



## aklausing (Oct 22, 2021)

I know many people probably bring their own soap or body gel to be used in the shower when traveling, but for those that still prefer to use a bar of soap, I was wondering what people think of the new soap MVC is now providing at least some of the resorts. We were at Willow Ridge in September and are currently at Cypress Harbour and both place have replaced the old Soaps made by Sonoma with new soap made by Soapbox. The "Soapbox" soap in our opinion is terrible. Only one size bar is now provided and it is about half the size of what was the square hand soap bar previously provided. In addition, the bar has multiple holes drilled through the length of the bar. These holes end up making the bar worthless after just three showers, as the bar gets mushy and falls apart. I know I'm getting up on my soapbox (pardon the pun), but switching to this new soap is a bad move.  It can't be saving money since you need 2-3 bars for a one week stay, not to mention the mess it makes when it falls apart.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 22, 2021)

I rarely use the provided soaps, but I know the soap you are talking about and agree, it is pretty worthless. I am sure those holes save them a few cents per bar to manufacture and when you make millions of bars, well...


----------



## mjm1 (Oct 23, 2021)

We know of that soap from stays in some recent stays at Marriott hotels and agree with you, but haven’t seen them in recent MVC resorts. Hopefully that is not widespread. We are currently at MOC and they are still using Malie products, which we love.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## n777lt (Oct 23, 2021)

They have a new version of the Malie products at MOC that I can't stand. The long-time version was a "Mango" scent, orange colors on the label; the new one is something green that smells very vegetable-y.  I stayed in the old (former hotel) section for a week and they gave the Mango products, but in Napili tower they gave the green, so I called Housekeeping and asked that they provide the mango - and they did!  I think they are phasing out the mango, unfortunately.


----------



## mjm1 (Oct 23, 2021)

n777lt said:


> They have a new version of the Malie products at MOC that I can't stand. The long-time version was a "Mango" scent, orange colors on the label; the new one is something green that smells very vegetable-y.  I stayed in the old (former hotel) section for a week and they gave the Mango products, but in Napili tower they gave the green, so I called Housekeeping and asked that they provide the mango - and they did!  I think they are phasing out the mango, unfortunately.



Thats interesting. We are in the Napili tower now and the soap is more of a mango scent. Not sure of their overall approach, but we are happy with what was provided.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## Lv2Trvl (Oct 23, 2021)

Checked in to Newport Coast last night and the soaps and shampoos are itty bitty soapbox products. Might as well provide nothing. Smaller than the tiny products in old hotels.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lv2Trvl (Oct 23, 2021)

My mistake, lotion and shampoo something from another company. Still tiny.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## marmite (Oct 23, 2021)

mjm1 said:


> We know of that soap from stays in some recent stays at Marriott hotels and agree with you, but haven’t seen them in recent MVC resorts. Hopefully that is not widespread. We are currently at MOC and they are still using Malie products, which we love.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Mike


I was just reading the post about the Annual Owners Meeting at MOC, and found this is a quite a change coming:

"*Shower Amenities: *They will be adopting the 12 oz wall mounted shampoo, conditioner, and body wash approach now being used by most Marriott hotels, but will continue to use the MVC Hawaii Malie Mango Nectar. Vanities will continue to have 2 oz body lotion and 1 oz soap."

I guess for your recent trip @mjm1, you still had all the sweet little Malie bottles?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 23, 2021)

Rick likes the First Crush Sonoma soap and I have some I can take with us tomorrow for our two weeks.  He likes that it smells like Trix cereal.  Looking forward to staying at Grande Vista!  Woo-hoo!  I will bring my own soap too. Thanks for the warning on that.  I bring most of my own products anyway.


----------



## Big Matt (Oct 23, 2021)

I like the scent of the new soaps, but I agree that they don't last and fall apart.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Oct 23, 2021)

Thanks for the update.  Maybe in the future I'll bring a few small (empty) bottles and fill them up.  Maybe if enough people do this, that they'll go back to what has worked for the past 40 years.


----------



## controller1 (Oct 23, 2021)

Maybe everyone needs to request a couple bars of soap every 2-3 days. Perhaps the additional quantity of soap used will offset the cost savings and cause MVC to go back to the previous brand.

Also, if these are Marriott-branded resorts does Marriott not have a brand standard similar to what Westin has with their white tea leaf?


----------



## mjm1 (Oct 24, 2021)

marmite said:


> I was just reading the post about the Annual Owners Meeting at MOC, and found this is a quite a change coming:
> 
> "*Shower Amenities: *They will be adopting the 12 oz wall mounted shampoo, conditioner, and body wash approach now being used by most Marriott hotels, but will continue to use the MVC Hawaii Malie Mango Nectar. Vanities will continue to have 2 oz body lotion and 1 oz soap."
> 
> I guess for your recent trip @mjm1, you still had all the sweet little Malie bottles?



Yes, they had the small bottles. We just arrived at Ko Olina today and they have them here too.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## dannybaker (Oct 24, 2021)

Too funny this was my exact thought. We went to target and bought our own soap. Currently staying at a Wyndham but back to five more weeks of Marriott maybe I should take the Wyndham soap. The new soap is horrible at best, it reminds me of my old days staying in a motel 6. When it was $6.95 to stay the night.


----------



## TXTortoise (Oct 24, 2021)

Expect some variation by resort. This is from the Maui annual meeting post.

Shower Amenities: They will be adopting the 12 oz wall mounted shampoo, conditioner, and body wash approach now being used by most Marriott hotels, but will continue to use the MVC Hawaii Malie Mango Nectar. Vanities will continue to have 2 oz body lotion and 1 oz soap.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 24, 2021)

In the past we’ve purchased toilet paper due to the sandpaper quality of what was provided. I suppose now we’ll just add Irish Spring to the mix when we go to the grocery store.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Oct 24, 2021)

dannybaker said:


> Too funny this was my exact thought. We went to target and bought our own soap. Currently staying at a Wyndham but back to five more weeks of Marriott maybe I should take the Wyndham soap. The new soap is horrible at best, it reminds me of my old days staying in a motel 6. When it was $6.95 to stay the night.




$6.95 was all they are actually worth whether it's back then or even today.  



.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 24, 2021)

dougp26364 said:


> In the past we’ve purchased toilet paper due to the sandpaper quality of what was provided. I suppose now we’ll just add Irish Spring to the mix when we go to the grocery store.


We usually buy some pump hand soaps when we go to the grocery store. Most often they only provide a bar or two of soap anyway in the villa and I don't want to bother calling down asking for more. A small bottle of the Softsoap usually lasts a week and can be tossed as we leave the villa.


----------



## Shirtman (Oct 24, 2021)

Very small bar of soap. They need to put an extra one or two in the vanity. More cost effective than sending someone to bring more.


----------



## Lv2Trvl (Oct 24, 2021)

And one thing is with covid protocols they are not servicing the rooms half way through the weeks and replenishing the amenities. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 24, 2021)

Lv2Trvl said:


> And one thing is with covid protocols they are not servicing the rooms half way through the weeks and replenishing the amenities.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Outside of Hawaii and the Caribbean, they didn't service the rooms mid week anyway. The loss of housekeeping is really no impact unless someone paid for midweek cleanings. I do find them much more open to calling down and asking for additional supplies now than pre-covid. Before it seemed like you were asking for someone's first born if you wanted more supplies, now they are more than happy to bring it.


----------



## CPNY (Oct 24, 2021)

It’s terrible! I asked for so many extra bars. I used more than normally would have. Which means I threw out more plastic wrappers than I normally would have leading to extra waste.

I do love the le Bain citrus and veviter shampoo the Sheraton had. I spent my 101st night in a Marriott hotel this weekend and I was happy to see the citrus veviter shampoo.


----------



## frank808 (Oct 24, 2021)

mjm1 said:


> Yes, they had the small bottles. We just arrived at Ko Olina today and they have them here too.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Mike


I land at HNL tonight at 9pm. Maybe we can meet up one night this week? Got to check back in and get settled this evening so might be available late this evening.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Fatula (Oct 25, 2021)

controller1 said:


> Maybe everyone needs to request a couple bars of soap every 2-3 days. Perhaps the additional quantity of soap used will offset the cost savings and cause MVC to go back to the previous brand.
> 
> Also, if these are Marriott-branded resorts does Marriott not have a brand standard similar to what Westin has with their white tea leaf?



We do this every time it's insufficient. They are not going to nickel and dime me! I am going to nickel and dime them. Coffee, soap, shampoo, whatever and they've never refused the requests anywhere we've been to.


----------



## frank808 (Oct 25, 2021)

Our maintenance fee pays for all the supplies. So we are really just making more money for MVC via the management fee. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bazzap (Oct 25, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Outside of Hawaii and the Caribbean, they didn't service the rooms mid week anyway. The loss of housekeeping is really no impact unless someone paid for midweek cleanings. I do find them much more open to calling down and asking for additional supplies now than pre-covid. Before it seemed like you were asking for someone's first born if you wanted more supplies, now they are more than happy to bring it.


MVC resorts still have daily room service in Europe (limited) and Asia (full).


----------



## NboroGirl (Oct 26, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Outside of Hawaii and the Caribbean, they didn't service the rooms mid week anyway. The loss of housekeeping is really no impact unless someone paid for midweek cleanings. I do find them much more open to calling down and asking for additional supplies now than pre-covid. Before it seemed like you were asking for someone's first born if you wanted more supplies, now they are more than happy to bring it.



I never call down for extra supplies.  I always just pilfer them off of a housekeeping cart parked nearby.  Am I not supposed to do that?


----------



## dgf15215 (Oct 26, 2021)

Marriott is/was the largest supplier of unused bar soap (and the scraps of used bar soap) to the non-profit "Clean the World" which remanufactured the soap for use in third-world nations and during emergencies in sanitation packets. The use of the terrible replacement soap products is lousy for all concerned.


----------



## bazzap (Oct 26, 2021)

At some MVC resorts, e.g. Phuket, there are now timed plans to move away from the small bathroom amenity bottles to large wall mounted dispensers (after using up all old inventory and stock first)


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Oct 26, 2021)

I did a google search for "bulk soap bars" and found that in a mere 500 qty, that the price was under $ 0.20.  I suspect that at the 100,000 to 1 million quantity that the price may be around $0.10.  Plus, they probably got some "good will" in their program to remanufacture the soap and donate it.  That would offset that puny 10 cents either further.  But there are going to be a number of disappointed TS owners.  So, in my opinion, they will lose more than they stand to gain.  I plan to post my displeasure in social media for any Marriott resort where I don't get the unusual amenities.


----------



## Superchief (Oct 27, 2021)

I'm at Crystal Shores now and the soap and lotion provided are extremely disappointing. The soap bar is enough for 2 showers and there is only a 2Oz bottle of lotion (at a Florida  Beach resort). The front desk staff said they are getting several complaints per day. They expressed that it was a new Marriott (not MVC) brand standard but I don't know why MVC would be using Marriott's brand standards for anything. 

I have been a MVC owner since Royal Palms opened and hope this new policy is short lived. We pay maintenance fees that should cover decent soap, shampoo, conditioner, and lotion. A sufficient amount should be provided for the length of stay. These small quantities are increasing our housekeeping cost because they now have to spend a lot of time bringing these requested items to the villas. I actually went to the front desk for extra supplies, but they gave me different bars of soap the size of a Necco wafer. I plan to contact corporate and hope others do the same. I'm tired of paying higher activity fees for non-owners to get free booze at our resorts, but we can't even get decent basic supplies.


----------



## controller1 (Oct 27, 2021)

Superchief said:


> They expressed that it was a new Marriott (not MVC) brand standard but I don't know why MVC would be using Marriott's brand standards for anything.



Since you didn't have an emoji after this I'm not sure if you're being facetious or not. I would make a bet the licensing agreement between MVC and Marriott requires certain Marriott brand standards be used at the timeshares with the Marriott name.


----------



## Fasttr (Oct 27, 2021)

A buddy of mine is the finance manager at a Marriott owned (not just operated) hotel in CT. Last time we got together about a month ago, he was commenting on how their usual supplier of the  soaps, etc for guest rooms was having extreme difficulty with supply, so they were often running out of things.  I didn’t think much about it at the time, but perhaps Marriott is trying alternate suppliers/products in an effort to find a more stable supply.  

Based on what has been reported, it sound like they have more work to do.


----------



## Mlvnsmly (Oct 27, 2021)

Fasttr said:


> A buddy of mine is the finance manager at a Marriott owned (not just operated) hotel in CT. Last time we got together about a month ago, he was commenting on how their usual supplier of the  soaps, etc for guest rooms was having extreme difficulty with supply, so they were often running out of things.  I didn’t think much about it at the time, but perhaps Marriott is trying alternate suppliers/products in an effort to find a more stable supply.
> 
> Based on what has been reported, it sound like they have more work to do.



Last Nov/Dec at Lakeshore they had Tommy Bahama toiletries.  I figured it was due to supply issues.  I'm curious what they'll have this year when we're back.  We did have the aforementioned soap at Ocean Pointe, but we use body wash anyway so it didn't matter to us.


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Oct 27, 2021)

I mentioned this thread to my wife, then we got here at Harbour Lake and she brought out the precision drilled bar soap and started laughing at how ridiculous it was.


----------



## Superchief (Oct 27, 2021)

controller1 said:


> Since you didn't have an emoji after this I'm not sure if you're being facetious or not. I would make a bet the licensing agreement between MVC and Marriott requires certain Marriott brand standards be used at the timeshares with the Marriott name.


MVC has had the same soap and other products at all the resorts for the past several years, and they are nothing like any that I've had at Marriott hotels. I don't know why they would start now. Hotels have daily service so they can get away with smaller containers.


----------



## HudsHut (Oct 27, 2021)

@aklausing 
That is the same soap here at Marriott's Desert Springs. Yes, it's a teeny size, and hollow in the middle.


----------



## controller1 (Oct 27, 2021)

Superchief said:


> MVC has had the same soap and other products at all the resorts for the past several years, and they are nothing like any that I've had at Marriott hotels. I don't know why they would start now. Hotels have daily service so they can get away with smaller containers.



I assumed and you know what that can do! 

I am familiar with Westin timeshares that use the same Westin Heavenly Bath White Tea products as the hotels do and the timeshares also use the same Westin Heavenly Bed and dress the bed the same as the hotels. I assumed Marriott did the same for consistency between the hotels and timeshares that share the Marriott name.


----------



## hajjah (Oct 29, 2021)

Lv2Trvl said:


> My mistake, lotion and shampoo something from another company. Still tiny.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


We've been here at Newport Villas since last Saturday.  We have the regular Sonoma products in our unit.


----------



## jackio (Oct 29, 2021)

We are at Grand Chateau. We have the soap with the holes, but the shampoo is Sonoma.


----------



## Fasttr (Oct 29, 2021)

Superchief said:


> MVC has had the same soap and other products at all the resorts for the past several years, and they are nothing like any that I've had at Marriott hotels. I don't know why they would start now. Hotels have daily service so they can get away with smaller containers.


From my buddy in the biz…. MVC does get soap product from the same supplier as most Marriott hotel brands.  He also confirmed Marietta continues to have supply issues, so I assume MVC, like the hotels, are just trying to fill with whatever they can get their hands on.  

Here are some links.  





						Marriott Select Brands Marriott Select Brands
					

Click here to visit Marriott Hotels  Tea Tree EcoEclipse Dispenser System -Exclusive to Marriott Select Brands and Independent Properties. Click on the photo above for details. SHOWER. RELAX. REPEAT.AMENITY COLLECTION INCLUDES:Paul Mitchell the number one salon brand – enhancing each and every...




					www.mariettahospitality.com
				









						Marriott Vacation Club Marriott Vacation Club
					

Click here to visit Marriott Vacation ClubMarriott Vacation Club – Sonoma Collection Savor the aroma of freshly crushed grape seed, red raspberry and green apple extracts. Made with ingredients that call Sonoma Home® — unspoiled beauty and healthy lifestyle are captured throughout the...




					www.mariettahospitality.com
				




Appears the Soapbox stuff comes from them, as well.  The paragraph at the bottom of this link appears to tout the benefits of the soap with the holes drilled in it.  






						Delta Hotels Delta Hotels
					

Click here to visit Delta HotelsSoapbox Collection Exclusively for Delta Hotels by MarriottNatural Body Care That Gives BackAttributes:Heart-warming and memorable: each room amenity kit gives back to someone in need.Soapbox products will inspire and surprise your guests with quality ingredients...




					www.mariettahospitality.com


----------



## OutAndAbout (Nov 1, 2021)

Steve Fatula said:


> We do this every time it's insufficient. They are not going to nickel and dime me! I am going to nickel and dime them. Coffee, soap, shampoo, whatever and they've never refused the requests anywhere we've been to.


Some MVC charge for extra laundry detergent and point you to the marketplace.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Nov 5, 2021)

We checked in to Newport Coast (Ca.) and yes, we have the miniature soaps with holes in them and miniature lotions, shampoo, conditioner.  

This sucks !!  I think that motel 6 and 8 days inn has bigger amenities.

So, I posted on the Marriott Corporate website on FB.  I'm planning on writing some of the senior officiers.  I also posted on the Marriott Newport Coast FB site.  I encourage other owners who are similarly disappointed that they post on these sites.  Maybe if enough people complain that Marriott will return to sanity.  

My feeling is that we are paying a premium with our maintenance fees.  If you price out the cost of the bulk-purchased amenities, it is under $ 0.50 in total.  So, maybe there is a $0.20 or 0.25 savings.  

I'm not going to be bashful in requesting more soap, etc.


----------



## Superchief (Nov 6, 2021)

BJRSanDiego said:


> We checked in to Newport Coast (Ca.) and yes, we have the miniature soaps with holes in them and miniature lotions, shampoo, conditioner.
> 
> This sucks !!  I think that motel 6 and 8 days inn has bigger amenities.
> 
> ...


I also plan to write to GM's at my resorts and MVC customer affairs. Does anyone know the email address for the head of customer affairs at MVC?


----------



## Fasttr (Nov 6, 2021)

You guys are really lathered up over this cheap soap!!  ;-)


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Nov 7, 2021)

I understand why people are upset about the "lessor" soaps they appear to getting at the MVC Resorts, however I don't see anyone complaining about that packaged thing they leave in the kitchen that they call "Paper Towels".

Those paper towels they leave for you are the absolute poorest representative of paper towels you can buy (ultra thin, ultra useless, substandard) and we always bring our own roll of Bounty ("Select a Size") or Brawny.  Now Bounty and Brawny are paper towels that will do a great job!

Do people when shopping in stores actually buy rolls of substandard paper towels for their own homes?  Or do those substandard paper towel companies depend on the hospitality industry for their sales and operating profits?



.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 7, 2021)

We were at a Marriott's Residence Inn this weekend.  We received one tiny small of soap for two (2) and there were three (3) liquid dispenser in the bath shower area. No big problem for us we always bring two (2) bars of Dove soap.

We also bring our own paper towels on our timeshare vacation.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 7, 2021)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> I understand why people are upset about the "lessor" soaps they appear to getting at the MVC Resorts, however I don't see anyone complaining about that packaged thing they leave in the kitchen that they call "Paper Towels".
> 
> Those paper towels they leave for you are the absolute poorest representative of paper towels you can buy (ultra thin, ultra useless, substandard) and we always bring our own roll of Bounty ("Select a Size") or Brawny.  Now Bounty and Brawny are paper towels that will do a great job!
> 
> ...


Yes, the paper towels are awful. I have seen some resorts with great Scrub Mommy sponges in the kitchen. That is a big upgrade from the usual cheap yellow sponges that they often have.


----------



## controller1 (Nov 7, 2021)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Do people when shopping in stores actually buy rolls of substandard paper towels for their own homes?  Or do those substandard paper towel companies depend on the hospitality industry for their sales and operating profits?
> .



Some people are probably not as fortunate as many of us on TUG. Good quality paper towels are relatively expensive compared to a roll of the lesser quality towels. So yes many people buy those substandard paper towels for their own home since they are on an extremely limited budget and need to spend their dollars on other necessities.

We're fortunate to be a Bounty Select-A-Size household.


----------



## Superchief (Nov 7, 2021)

P&G recently announced big price increases on many of their products, including paper products. My wife and daughters use paper towels for everything so I've switched to Kirkland paper towels. I really don't mind the cheaper towels if it keeps my MF's lower.


----------



## DJensen (Nov 10, 2021)

So, with the "new" option of staying anywhere from 1 to 4 nights (or less than the traditional week long stays), has no one considered the amount of waste the previous bigger versions created? I often take my extras home and use them, but guess there were many nearly full soap bars and full bottles left behind. I would welcome the dispensers within the shower area.

Supply chain issues may also be a big factor as mentioned earlier in thread.


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 11, 2021)

hajjah said:


> We've been here at Newport Villas since last Saturday.  We have the regular Sonoma products in our unit.


We're at NCV now  and they have switched to the new "holey" soaps.  

They only last a few days and then fall apart and need replacement.  YES I know it's hard to believe but it is true. 

Is there a way to start an on-line petition to have MVC to change back to a soap that will last 7 days???


----------



## Big Matt (Nov 11, 2021)

Maybe instead of a petition for the old soaps, we could ask for another little bar of soap. That seemed to work for me.  The house keeper offered me a hand full.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 11, 2021)

Bill4728 said:


> We're at NCV now  and they have switched to the new "holey" soaps.
> 
> They only last a few days and then fall apart and need replacement.  YES I know it's hard to believe but it is true.
> 
> Is there a way to start an on-line petition to have MVC to change back to a soap that will last 7 days???


Perhaps someone should start a Change.org petition about the Marriott soaps.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Nov 15, 2021)

I filled out the Marriott survey after my stay and negatively remarked about the teany tiny soaps, shampoo, conditioner and hand cream.  "Motel 6" level.


----------



## Superchief (Nov 15, 2021)

BJRSanDiego said:


> I filled out the Marriott survey after my stay and negatively remarked about the teany tiny soaps, shampoo, conditioner and hand cream.  "Motel 6" level.


I did the same for my recent Crystal Shores trip. They are receiving a lot of complaints and hopefully will realize that housekeeping costs will increase if they keep having to bring more soap to people's villas.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Nov 15, 2021)

DJensen said:


> So, with the "new" option of staying anywhere from 1 to 4 nights (or less than the traditional week long stays), has no one considered the amount of waste the previous bigger versions created? I often take my extras home and use them, but guess there were many nearly full soap bars and full bottles left behind. I would welcome the dispensers within the shower area.
> 
> Supply chain issues may also be a big factor as mentioned earlier in thread.


I had read that prior to the "holey" soap fiasco that Marriott collected the soaps, re-melted them and poured them into new soap that was distributed to places in the world that needed donated soap.  Besides the value of the positive green/humanitarian publicity, I suspect that they also got some sort of charitable tax write off.  

I don't know if they will continue this with the down-sized holey soaps.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 18, 2021)

Eat your hearts out Marriott snobs   , here is the soap we have down at the Wyndham....







Interestingly though, I thought Salon Selectives brand was discontinued sometime in the 2000s. This brings back memories of the commercials from the 1990s (yes, the decade with the best music!)


----------



## Big Matt (Nov 19, 2021)

The 1990s did not have the best music.  That soap may, in fact, be from the 90s though.  Of course we all know that the decade with the best music was 1966-1975


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 19, 2021)

Big Matt said:


> The 1990s did not have the best music.  That soap may, in fact, be from the 90s though.  Of course we all know that the decade with the best music was 1966-1975


Well 66-75 isn't a decade. A decade would be the 60s or the 70s  All said, 60s, 70s or the 10 years you mention, given the music of the era, I am now not sure I can trust your judgement on soap


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 19, 2021)

The best soap was the green exfoliating bar that Waiohai had in 2008 (and I'll be forever thankful for the housekeeper who gave me a stash when I asked if it was available for purchase at the Marketplace!) Please don't anybody tell me that they don't have it anymore - not sure when I'll get back there and don't want to mourn that luxury until I'm forced!


----------



## TXTortoise (Nov 19, 2021)

SueDonJ said:


> The best soap was the green exfoliating bar that Waiohai had in 2008 (and I'll be forever thankful for the housekeeper who gave me a stash when I asked if it was available for purchase at the Marketplace!) Please don't anybody tell me that they don't have it anymore - not sure when I'll get back there and don't want to mourn that luxury until I'm forced!


I’ve been trying to track down that soap for over a decade.


----------



## vail (Nov 19, 2021)

It is only soap.
You don't eat it.


----------



## Fasttr (Nov 19, 2021)

vail said:


> It is only soap.
> You don't eat it.


You do if you’ve got a potty mouth and your Mom makes you.  That’s how Ralphie went blind, ya know.  ;-)


----------



## Dean (Nov 20, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Eat your hearts out Marriott snobs   , here is the soap we have down at the Wyndham....
> 
> View attachment 42494View attachment 42495
> 
> ...


Have you realized they are also hollow?


----------



## Big Matt (Nov 20, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Well 66-75 isn't a decade. A decade would be the 60s or the 70s  All said, 60s, 70s or the 10 years you mention, given the music of the era, I am now not sure I can trust your judgement on soap


A decade is a period of ten years.  It doesn't specifically have to start with a year ending in 1 and ending in 0.  

That said, there was some really great music in the 90s, much of which changed music forever (Chilli Peppers, Grunge, Rap, etc.).  I like the British Invasion bands along with blues (Cream, Alman Brothers) and jazz infused music (Traffic, Chicago), and more experimental bands (Pink Floyd, Yes, King Crimson, Moody Blues).  Sounds like a good thread for the Lounge.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Nov 20, 2021)

I made a FB post on Marriott Newport Coast and the reply said that the decision to use the teanie tiny soaps with holes in it was made on a local level.  But we're at Marriott Grand Chateau and the manager said that the decision was a corporate one.  

So - - when someone has a good idea, everyone claims some credit for it.  And when the decision is a "stinker" the blame is pushed onto someone else.  

BTW, the issue is not only the tiny soaps but also the teany tiny conditioner, hand cream and shampoo.  I think that they are 0.5 ounces.

Me?  I think that corporate was trying to save perhaps $0.25 - - and yet we're paying $1500 or $1600 or more.  So, they were trying to save perhaps 0.01%.  Come on man!


----------



## Superchief (Nov 21, 2021)

BJRSanDiego said:


> I made a FB post on Marriott Newport Coast and the reply said that the decision to use the teanie tiny soaps with holes in it was made on a local level.  But we're at Marriott Grand Chateau and the manager said that the decision was a corporate one.
> 
> So - - when someone has a good idea, everyone claims some credit for it.  And when the decision is a "stinker" the blame is pushed onto someone else.
> 
> ...


I'm sure the housekeeping cost to frequently deliver more soap and supplies to each villa is much greater than any amount saved on the soap.


----------



## Shirtman (Feb 2, 2022)

At Oceanwatch this week and they have the small soap with the holes. Sad. Can't say anything positive about the new hand lotion.


----------



## bizaro86 (Feb 2, 2022)

controller1 said:


> I assumed and you know what that can do!
> 
> I am familiar with Westin timeshares that use the same Westin Heavenly Bath White Tea products as the hotels do and the timeshares also use the same Westin Heavenly Bed and dress the bed the same as the hotels. I assumed Marriott did the same for consistency between the hotels and timeshares that share the Marriott name.



Westin has rather consistently had better bath products than Marriott though, in both the hotel and TS sides, and Starwood built their company on three things:

The very generous SPG program, the excellent Westin brand standards, and catching lightning in a bottle with the W brand startup. Marriott has gutted two of the three, and is diluting brand standards as well.


----------



## PamMo (Feb 2, 2022)

Canyon Villas in Phoenix and Shadow Ridge Villages in Palm Desert had the holey soap when we were there last month. We hate those soap bars! They literally broke into pieces after two days, and we were picking up pieces off the shower floor. I would rather have the pump bottles of liquid soap.

I hope they don’t change the mango soap toiletries in the Hawaiian Marriotts and the green tea “leaf” soap  and hair products in the Hawaiian Westins!


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Feb 3, 2022)

We always bring our own paper towels to replace those ultra thin useless paper towels that are provided.  Now I guess it's time to start bringing our own soap bars to replace those soap bars that have "holes" in them.

The soap bars with holes in them must be something produced just for the hospitality industry as I have never seen them for sale on the grocery store shelves. 



.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 3, 2022)

We just bring two bars of Dove soap. One for each person (liked his&her soap).LOL


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 3, 2022)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> The soap bars with holes in them must be something produced just for the hospitality industry as I have never seen them for sale on the grocery store shelves.


I am sure they are. Those holes mean less actual soap used which can be used to produce more bars. Thus saving them $0.03 (*guess*) per bar. Some bean counter somewhere came up with this idea without any practical knowledge of actually using the soap.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 3, 2022)

Probably a bean counter that have never stay in a hotel or a timeshare.


----------



## Superchief (Feb 3, 2022)

I suggest everyone write to the GM at the resort and to MVC customer care to complain about these soaps and lotions. We are actually paying for them in our MF's and a quality product should be provided. Housekeeping costs continue to increase and it likely costs more for the housekeeping staff to bring more soap to the rooms during the week rather than it would to provide the larger bars that were standard in the past.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 3, 2022)

The biggest problem I have with this incarnation of soap, and I didn’t realize we had seen it on previous trips until our most recent trip this past December (tells you how important hotel soap is to me), is that it falls apart once you hit the holes. 
like everything this to shall pass. In the plus 20 years we’ve owned with Marriott, give it a year or two and it will change. Then we’ll have something new to complain about until we get used to it, then we’ll comp,aim about the next change. I know I will


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 8, 2022)

I wanted to give a quick update on the soap thing.  Grande Ocean only gives one soap per bathroom.  Very easy to spot a maid or maid's cart and get more.  Currently at Newport Coast Villas.  Same one soap per bathroom.  Not so easy to get one from the maid's cart.  Manor Club is smarter than the rest.  They actually provide two soaps per bathroom plus the hand soap bar.  That made me happy.  I will report out on Surfwatch and Custom House as I go there later this spring.  Until then, if folks are really angry about the new soaps there is a very simple answer............bring a bar from home or just buy one a the store.


----------



## Superchief (Feb 8, 2022)

Big Matt said:


> Until then, if folks are really angry about the new soaps there is a very simple answer............bring a bar from home or just buy one a the store.


For me, it's a matter of paying our high MF's and MVC management being penny wise and pound foolish. Hotels and timeshare should provide soap and toiletries to cover the length of our stay. Corporate will realize that these small soap bars will increase the cost of the housekeeping staff who have to take time to deliver it every few days. I've never had to bring a bar of soap to a hotel or timeshare.


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 8, 2022)

Superchief, my post was tongue in cheek.  You are pushing a boulder up hill right now though.  Given Covid 19, hotels are throwing everything away after each guest, so my guess is that some of that is driving Marriott's behaviour.  I actually really like the little soap's scent, but don't like when it starts to disintegrate.  I think the shampoo bottles are smaller too.  I'm mostly bald so not a big deal on my end.


----------



## Superchief (Feb 8, 2022)

Big Matt said:


> Superchief, my post was tongue in cheek.  You are pushing a boulder up hill right now though.  Given Covid 19, hotels are throwing everything away after each guest, so my guess is that some of that is driving Marriott's behaviour.  I actually really like the little soap's scent, but don't like when it starts to disintegrate.  I think the shampoo bottles are smaller too.  I'm mostly bald so not a big deal on my end.


I don't mind if it is temporary, so we will see if it changes back in the near future. The front desk staff at resorts I've stayed this year all hate it and said everyone complains. The worst is the lotion bottles. Not only are they tiny, but are so hard that it is impossible to squeeze out any lotion.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Feb 8, 2022)

We've now decided to start bringing two soap dispenser bottles with us full of liquid soap.  We will place one on the bathroom sink and one on the kitchen sink.  Not only is it more sanitary, but it is easier to use.  We can just cap it off and take it with us when we leave during each timeshare stay. 

We will continue to use our own soap bar in the shower/tub area.




.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Feb 8, 2022)

I am a soap hoarder. I hoard Marriott soap, Wyndham soap and Disney soap for my bathrooms sinks at home. I haven't had to buy soap for my bathroom for over two years now! Wyndham soap is where it's at though. Their facial bars last like 2 months and smell awesome!


----------



## jme (Feb 9, 2022)

cbyrne1174 said:


> I am a soap hoarder. I hoard Marriott soap, Wyndham soap and Disney soap for my bathrooms sinks at home. I haven't had to buy soap for my bathroom for over two years now! Wyndham soap is where it's at though. Their facial bars last like 2 months and smell awesome!



Wife says we'd like to do a Deposit First trade for 5 bars of the Wyndham soap. 
How many Marriott hollow bars will that cost us?


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Feb 9, 2022)

jme said:


> Wife says we'd like to do a Deposit First trade for 5 bars of the Wyndham soap.
> How many Marriott hollow bars will that cost us?



Neverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. I need my white citrus and lime goodness!
At least I'm not the person who steals them and sells them on Ebay lol








						Under The Canopy White Citrus & Lime  3 Shampoo, 3 Facial Bars & 3 Body Bars Lot  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Under The Canopy White Citrus & Lime  3 Shampoo, 3 Facial Bars & 3 Body Bars Lot at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Swice (Feb 12, 2022)

This soap issue is a slippery problem for corporate.


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 13, 2022)

I'd like to give an update.  Last week I used one bar of soap by myself, one shower per day.  It started to fall apart on day five.  I got a new one from the housekeeper.  So there is definitely a problem if you expect one bard to last for two people for a week.  Maybe we can start a petition like the one about dogs.


----------



## Fasttr (Feb 13, 2022)

Big Matt said:


> I'd like to give an update.  Last week I used one bar of soap by myself, one shower per day.  It started to fall apart on day five.  I got a new one from the housekeeper.  So there is definitely a problem if you expect one bard to last for two people for a week.  Maybe we can start a petition like the one about dogs.


This reminds me of the @GregT flip flop room measurements.  Without knowing his foot size, it was a very subjective measurement.  I think we need some body mass index stats to properly assess your 5 day measurement and how it may convert to our own usage.  ;-)


----------



## Superchief (Feb 14, 2022)

MVC should be embarrassed that soap at Hampton Inns is better than than the current soap at MVC resorts.


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 14, 2022)

Fasttr said:


> This reminds me of the @GregT flip flop room measurements.  Without knowing his foot size, it was a very subjective measurement.  I think we need some body mass index stats to properly assess your 5 day measurement and how it may convert to our own usage.  ;-)


And you need to ask me whether I washed every part of my body, used a wash cloth, and how hot the water was.  All very important factors in the analysis.


----------



## DanCali (Feb 14, 2022)

controller1 said:


> Maybe everyone needs to request a couple bars of soap every 2-3 days. Perhaps the additional quantity of soap used will offset the cost savings and cause MVC to go back to the previous brand.



Or perhaps they will raise your maintenance fees!


----------



## GetawaysRus (Feb 15, 2022)

I've been following this thread with amusement.

My beautiful wife has long been in the habit of bringing home (that is, making off with) the unused items from our timeshare stays. We probably have enough soap, shampoo, etc. to last a lifetime. But I have to agree about the new "holey" Marriott soap. She no longer takes this when we check out. But fortunately, we recently had a stay at the Four Seasons in Scottsdale, and this gave her a chance to add to her soap supply. She very much liked the bar soap at the Four Seasons resort.

Since this is a serious thread, let's turn to other important matters. No one seems to complain about the dish detergent. We also have a large supply of those tiny bottles of green dish detergent which were the result of previous timeshare stays. To use a polite term, this stuff is pretty crappy. At home, we normally buy Dawn dish detergent. That green stuff is simply not in the same league as Dawn.


----------



## Superchief (Feb 15, 2022)

GetawaysRus said:


> Since this is a serious thread, let's turn to other important matters. No one seems to complain about the dish detergent. We also have a large supply of those tiny bottles of green dish detergent which were the result of previous timeshare stays. To use a polite term, this stuff is pretty crappy. At home, we normally buy Dawn dish detergent. That green stuff is simply not in the same league as Dawn.


I agree with you about Dawn. I actually worked at P&G when Dawn was being developed and we did several in-home use tests versus all of the key competitors. Dawn consistently beat all competitors by a large margin. I later worked at a company owned by Colgate and had the opportunity to buy Palmolive (the green stuff) at costs at our company store. After trying it a few times, I switched back to Dawn. Nothing works better for greasy dishes and pots/pans. P&G had excellent R&D during the time I worked there and consistently developed superior products. Some products are worth the premium cost, although I usually buy it when it is on sale at Costco.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 16, 2022)

Personally, we go on vacation for enjoyment. We don't care about the size of the bar of soap at the resort. We each bring a bar of Dove soap for our personal usage.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 16, 2022)

Superchief said:


> I agree with you about Dawn. I actually worked at P&G when Dawn was being developed and we did several in-home use tests versus all of the key competitors. Dawn consistently beat all competitors by a large margin. I later worked at a company owned by Colgate and had the opportunity to buy Palmolive (the green stuff) at costs at our company store. After trying it a few times, I switched back to Dawn. Nothing works better for greasy dishes and pots/pans. P&G had excellent R&D during the time I worked there and consistently developed superior products. Some products are worth the premium cost, although I usually buy it when it is on sale at Costco.


Have Dawn changed their formula lately  ? There are so many variations of Dawn in the grocery stores?


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 16, 2022)

Shirtman said:


> At Oceanwatch this week and they have the small soap with the holes. Sad. Can't say anything positive about the new hand lotion.


We were at the Manor Club over the Christmas Holidays and they still had the old hand  lotion and shampoo plastic containers. 
Plus, those new soap bars with holes.


----------



## controller1 (Feb 17, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Have Dawn changed their formula lately  ? There are so many variations of Dawn in the grocery stores?



Agree. I just look for the blue color one with the pic of the duck on it!


----------

